

At the core of snowflakes, bacteria - nickb
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-sci-bacteria1mar01,0,1359144.story

======
TheTarquin
And cue panicky article about "possible plagues from the sky" in 3..2..1..

------
albertcardona
Reminds me of the sci-fi book "The Children Star" by Joan Slonczewski.

She describes a world whose only civilization is an intelligent species of
bacteria. Among other feats, they control the weather.

~~~
TheTarquin
Good book? I haven't read any decent sci-fi in awhile (last good one was re-
reading John Scalzi's _Old Man's War_ series) and I've been looking to read
some more of the genre.

~~~
albertcardona
"The brain plague" by the same author is actually much better. The writing
could use some help, but the ideas, oh my!

My personal bias as a biologist sure influences my perception of the book, of
course.

~~~
TheTarquin
Great! Thanks for the recommendation. I'll put it on my "to read" list.

